# The Demise of HMS Barham



## Bombardier (May 8, 2006)

HMS Barham was a Queen Elizabeth-class battleship of the Royal Navy named after Admiral Charles Middleton, 1st Baron 
Barham, built at the John Brown shipyards in Clydebank, Scotland, and launched in 1914.
On 25 November 1941, while steaming to cover an attack on Italian convoys, Barham was hit by three torpedoes from the German submarine U-331, commanded by Lieutenant Hans-Diedrich von Tiesenhausen. As she rolled over to port, her after magazines exploded and the ship quickly sank with the loss of over two-thirds of her crew.
 
CLICK HERE

solthum


----------



## Reloader (May 9, 2006)

One of the most unforgettable and iconic images of WW2.


----------



## Drone_pilot (May 9, 2006)

> As she rolled over to port, her after magazines exploded


 
it was sea water entering her boilers that started a chain reaction that detonated her magazine's


----------

